
Mixing Node.js and OpenJDK (2019) - chupa-chups
https://blog.plan99.net/vertical-architecture-734495f129c4
======
chupa-chups
Discussion from 12 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19588156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19588156)

